# Catalytic Converter Replacement



## tlrchrls (Apr 14, 2014)

So here's the shpeal. i have an 05 gto with 56,000 miles. I heard some pretty serious rattling coming from the front engine bay but went away by the end of the day. The next day the CEL comes on, get it scanned and it shows the low catalytic efficiency code. I take it to our local dealer and they want $2,200 to completely replace it. Yea that didnt happen. So now I'm taking it to a smaller shop where I know a lot of the guys and usually get taken care of. My question is, if it is just the catalytic converter, can the universal Magnaflow catalytic converter replace it. The guy from the dealership swore a $100 part wouldnt fix the problem but I'm not so convinced. 
Thanks for the help.
And its my first post, so be nice.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I haven't had to replace mine, but I'm seeing replacements for sale at auto parts stores for as little as $100 each. (Also see them at $440 each.)


----------



## C'VilleGTO (Sep 10, 2010)

If you have time, keep an eye on the xbay site, I have seen several come up for 25% of what the dealer is quoting you.


----------



## tlrchrls (Apr 14, 2014)

25% off the gm part or an aftermarket part like magnaflow?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Get a high flow Dynatech cat


----------



## eeyore (Oct 23, 2014)

The element in the converter can brake loose and make a rattle noise.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The stock cats are worth a bit for the metals and would mitigate an aftermarket cat's cost


----------



## Mr.stacksplz (Aug 16, 2021)

tlrchrls said:


> So here's the shpeal. i have an 05 gto with 56,000 miles. I heard some pretty serious rattling coming from the front engine bay but went away by the end of the day. The next day the CEL comes on, get it scanned and it shows the low catalytic efficiency code. I take it to our local dealer and they want $2,200 to completely replace it. Yea that didnt happen. So now I'm taking it to a smaller shop where I know a lot of the guys and usually get taken care of. My question is, if it is just the catalytic converter, can the universal Magnaflow catalytic converter replace it. The guy from the dealership swore a $100 part wouldnt fix the problem but I'm not so convinced.
> Thanks for the help.
> And its my first post, so be nice.


*I have a new set up for a GTO from the engine mount to the exhaust. Fully intacked bolt on.  Goin for 1800 dollars cheapest I found It online. Mine new would be happy to sell it for 1000 on the spot u pay shipping. Or best offer to help out. Let me know I'll send pictures [email protected] thanks*


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

tlrchrls said:


> So here's the shpeal. i have an 05 gto with 56,000 miles. I heard some pretty serious rattling coming from the front engine bay but went away by the end of the day. The next day the CEL comes on, get it scanned and it shows the low catalytic efficiency code. I take it to our local dealer and they want $2,200 to completely replace it. Yea that didnt happen. So now I'm taking it to a smaller shop where I know a lot of the guys and usually get taken care of. My question is, if it is just the catalytic converter, can the universal Magnaflow catalytic converter replace it. The guy from the dealership swore a $100 part wouldnt fix the problem but I'm not so convinced.
> Thanks for the help.
> And its my first post, so be nice.


You can go catless mids for super cheap. Just have to diasble the downstream 02’s in the tune.


----------

